# Invasion!!



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

just ducky said:


> Let's see...20 redheads per pair of hunters....16 hunters. OH WAIT...I forgot, the limit is only *2* redheads per hunter. I was confused :evilsmile



Readheads were few and far between. I think we ended up with 40 some canvasbacks though. &#128515;


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

Lots of mallards out front here Waxico on the bay. Didn't see any hunters while driving around.
I thought you said "shred the gnar"?
You probably boarded with my son today. We re all hitting nubs in the a.m.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Brian I rode Boyne yesterday. Friggin awesome.
Trying to get out of the tomorrow


----------

